# >1000kms from a CFRC, what happens?



## GrahamD (6 Apr 2004)

I‘m interested to know what happens when you are REALLY far away from a CFRC.

I browsed the CF recruiting sight looking for the nearest CFRC in relation to Prince Rupert B.C., and according to their postal code search option, my file would be handled by CFRC Victoria.

My situation is this:  I have completed all my requirements and did an update on my PT test about 4 weeks ago now at CFRC Toronto.  Due to changing circumstances here in Toronto I‘m looking at a move back to Prince Rupert B.C. in the next couple of weeks.

I realise that reaching me via telephone if I indeed receive an offer will not be a problem wherever I go, but my concern is, what happens if 5 more months go by and I need to update my PT test?  Do I have to fly down to Victoria to do it?

Also, does changing CFRC‘s affect my file processing time if my file is already in Borden? 
And if since I‘ll be so far away from a CFRC already, would they let me keep my file at CFRC Toronto?

I‘m asking here because I‘m still unsure about what how my immediate situation is going to work out.  I don‘t want to mention anything to the recruiting center until I absolutely have to, in case they pull my file out of Borden pending the resolution of my situation or something like that.

So if anyone has experience with a long range recruiting process and/or switching CFRC‘s , any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Tyrnagog (6 Apr 2004)

Switching CFRC‘s is no problem.  I had my file started last year in Regina, and had it re-opened in Edmonton just about a month and a half ago... No problems about transferring it... they just pop it in with Fed Ex, and take up where the other CFRC left off...


----------



## Jason Bourne (6 Apr 2004)

Having to fly down to do your physical? Hrmm...that could suck. I‘m sure a reasonable compromise coule be reached considering the circumstances however I‘m not a recruiter. Just ask I guess.


----------



## Tyrnagog (6 Apr 2004)

They may even contract someone out locally to do it...


----------



## rdschultz (7 Apr 2004)

I don‘t know if they can do that.  The place here in Saskatoon contracts a place to do it, but from what they intimated, they had to be certified to do it.  Unless of course its a standard certification used everywhere, then I suppose it might work.  But I was under the impression that the PT tests were valid for one year?  I guess I was wrong.

As far as your situation goes, if I were you I‘d talk to the CFRC anyways (even though you distinctly mentioned that you‘d rather not).  Just tell them that there‘s a possibility you might be leaving, and figure out how that affects everything.  I can‘t imagine that they‘d pull your file just because you might leave.  Of course, I don‘t know all the details of your situation.  Either way, I can‘t see a major problem with asking how it affects stuff.  Their input might be helpful, as I‘m sure you‘re not the first person they‘ve encountered with this question.

Finally, a friend of mine was looking into recruitment in Edmonton, but was situated about 500km north of there.  He was told that when he was to do his physical/medical/interview/CFAT they would cover his travel down there, and a hotel room.  I‘m not sure the circumstances of that situation however, but if you don‘t check with the CFRC, you‘ll never know.


----------



## koach (7 Apr 2004)

GrahamD,

Here is what you should do.  When you move to Prince Rupert, call the 1-800 number and that will connect you to the closest CFRC.  When you contact them, provide them with your full name, your new address and phone number.  Tell them that you have just moved from the Toronto area and that you currently have an application in process and that you would like to have your file transfered.

What will happen is the clerk in Vancouver will ask the clerk in Toronto to transfer the file.  This action will not affect your merit listing and it is in your best interest to ensure that the CFRC has the ability to contact you.

If updates are needed on your file your situation will be accomodated.  For example; if you require an update PT test, there may be somone local that has been contracted to conduct PT tests.  If you need an update interview, it may be done over the phone or during a remote.  A remote is when the CFRC goes out to remote areas and conducts processing.

I hope this answers your questions.


----------



## chipdudeman (7 Apr 2004)

I was wondering the same thing because I am heading into northern alberta to work (high level). I guess I dont need to post a question so thanks to everybody.


----------



## McInnes (7 Apr 2004)

Quite often someone local will administer the PT test. My PT test was administered by a guy from the university gym, even though I am relatively close to the nearest CFRC.


----------

